# Training with walkie-talkies



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Has anybody been able to successfully train dogs to respond to commands via a walkie-talkie clipped to the collar?

I think this would be a great way to command perimeter dogs to respond to different threats that you can monitor on video indoors.

This is what I'm working on right now in my command center.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

You have a command centre? :-o


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I taped foil to their ears so we could communicate at a distance using the fillings in my teeth. It does a great job translating too. It took a while to work out the details on the one weekend a month I'm allowed to come out from my "Command Center" But I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> I taped foil to their ears so we could communicate at a distance using the fillings in my teeth. It does a great job translating too. It took a while to work out the details on the one weekend a month I'm allowed to come out from my "Command Center" But I'm happy with the results.


It's a good look, too.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I think so too. Goes well with my perimeter.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> You have a command centre? :-o


Well a room with cameras that I monitor, so ya.... Nobody else does this?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a large cardboard box with an extension cord ran to it that I use as my CP.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Rick,
Do your dogs need a radio command to respond to a threat?
Mike


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Rick,
> Do your dogs need a radio command to respond to a threat?
> Mike


No they respond to human commands and also are trained as sentry to attack intruders on sight when I'm not around.

However, I thought it would be useful to train them to respond to radio commands, just wondering if anybody has any tips?


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I guess I should toss my soup can idea...


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Please upload, onto this forum, photos or videos of your current superstar dogs in action, so that suggestions/advice can be customized to them.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Rick Scott said:


> Has anybody been able to successfully train dogs to respond to commands via a walkie-talkie clipped to the collar?
> 
> I think this would be a great way to command perimeter dogs to respond to different threats that you can monitor on video indoors.
> 
> This is what I'm working on right now in my command center.


The answer to your question is Yes, Rick, their are groups who use radio communication with their dogs. But those people dont spend much time in a "Command Center" they are out in the weeds with their dogs, meanwhile the folks in the "command center" don't have a clue how to train dogs.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> I have a large cardboard box with an extension cord ran to it that I use as my CP.


 You get to have an extension cord??????? Wow!


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

mike suttle said:


> The answer to your question is Yes, Rick, their are groups who use radio communication with their dogs. But those people dont spend much time in a "Command Center" they are out in the weeds with their dogs, meanwhile the folks in the "command center" don't have a clue how to train dogs.


You mean protecting a grow?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Rick Scott said:


> Well a room with cameras that I monitor, so ya.... Nobody else does this?


Have security guy(s) monitor the cameras, as well as the permimeter.

if you are montioring them yourself, that must be pretty boring and probably ineffective, unless you are monitoring them 24/7


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Rick Scott said:


> Has anybody been able to successfully train dogs to respond to commands via a walkie-talkie clipped to the collar?
> 
> I think this would be a great way to command perimeter dogs to respond to different threats that you can monitor on video indoors.
> 
> This is what I'm working on right now in my command center.


Bill Tolhurst did this back in the 80s with one of his Labs. He rigged a harness that carried the radio and trained the dog to respond to the walkie-talkie commands. He had it rigged that when she gave her bark alert it would trip her radio to transmit and he had several seconds to listen before it dropped back into receive mode. 

So yes, it's been done and with the smaller, lighter radios these days much easier than the brick radios of yesterday.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Sarah Platts said:


> Bill Tolhurst did this back in the 80s with one of his Labs. He rigged a harness that carried the radio and trained the dog to respond to the walkie-talkie commands. He had it rigged that when she gave her bark alert it would trip her radio to transmit and he had several seconds to listen before it dropped back into receive mode.
> 
> So yes, it's been done and with the smaller, lighter radios these days much easier than the brick radios of yesterday.


Interesting. I bought Cobra mini walkie talkies ($35 on ebay for the pair). Clips perfectly on the collar. Tried it today with my Dutch Shepherd and not much luck getting the dog to respond. I think the 'beep' between transmissions threw him off. Going to try again tomorrow. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> Have security guy(s) monitor the cameras, as well as the permimeter.
> 
> if you are montioring them yourself, that must be pretty boring and probably ineffective, unless you are monitoring them 24/7


The cameras have motion alarms so I'm only alerted if something unusual occurs then my thought is to immediately head to the command center and direct the dogs how to respond rather than have to go outside and face the threat in person.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Rick Scott said:


> You mean protecting a grow?


No Rick, I mean protecting you, me, and every other American by fighting in an environment that most people can't even imagine, for a cause that many people think is a waist of time. So we can sit on our couches and post trivial shit like this on the internet.
I find it classless for you to mock what our warriors do with your comment here!


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

mike suttle said:


> No Rick, I mean protecting you, me, and every other American by fighting in an environment that most people can't even imagine, for a cause that many people think is a waist of time. So we can sit on our couches and post trivial shit like this on the internet.
> I find it classless for you to mock what our warriors do with your comment here!


What the hell are you chirping about?:roll:

If you have nothing to add to the discussion other than "ya there are people that do it but you cannot", then I suggest you find another thread to troll.

This is a thread for people serious about learning about radio communication for dogs. #bye


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Rick Scott said:


> What the hell are you chirping about?:roll:
> 
> If you have nothing to add to the discussion other than "ya there are people that do it but you cannot", then I suggest you find another thread to troll.
> 
> This is a thread for people serious about learning about radio communication for dogs. #bye


 
This was your original question.........Has anybody been able to successfully train dogs to respond to commands via a walkie-talkie clipped to the collar?

My answer to you was yes, there have been groups who use this successfully.

Sorry if that was not the answer you were looking for. But you obviously don't need anyone else's opinions about dog training, so go ahead do your own thing Rick. I'll stop picking on you buddy!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Rick Scott said:


> Interesting. I bought Cobra mini walkie talkies ($35 on ebay for the pair). Clips perfectly on the collar. Tried it today with my Dutch Shepherd and not much luck getting the dog to respond. I think the 'beep' between transmissions threw him off. Going to try again tomorrow. Any tips are appreciated.


He did it by having several training sessions having her stop, sit, stay by giving commands over the radio. 
Hearing him talk about it he put the radio on the dog and would key the radio as he giave verbal commands. That way the dog is hearing it from two locations. The normal method and the new - the collar location. So if you are sending the dog and you yell a halt he should respond fine. As with anything the dog is learning new, I would scale back my expectations a bit and work out the kinks.

If your dog is already proficient in OB, and will respond to voices other than yours, then you could have someone standing _over there_ giving the commands and you just there to apply assistance. You hear "wait", you see if the dog will respond and if not then assist. You hear sit, you assist the dog to sit. You are not speaking but merely acting as the remote corrector. You could also be the Voice and have someone else be the assistor. You could probably do the same thing with the dog on a long line too.

I agree the beeping could be distracting but I think they would make the adjustment quickly. I think once the dog adjusts to the change of voice location, things will move pretty fast.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

What if the bad guys have walkie talkies and find your channel and command your own dogs against you?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> What if the bad guys have walkie talkies and find your channel and command your own dogs against you?


Uh oh......


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> What if the bad guys have walkie talkies and find your channel and command your own dogs against you?


I think that depends on who your bad guys are and if they even have a radio on them at the time and know what channel you are using.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Another thing to remember is that your voice on the radio may not sound like you due to the speaker tonal changes. Just something to keep in the back of your mind. Also speaking clearly and annunciating is very important. Most people speak to fast and garble their words. You key the radio, wait a second or two (normally the time to take a breath) and then speak.


----------



## Ricky Mav (Jul 28, 2011)

Sarah Platts said:


> He did it by having several training sessions having her stop, sit, stay by giving commands over the radio.
> Hearing him talk about it he put the radio on the dog and would key the radio as he giave verbal commands. That way the dog is hearing it from two locations. The normal method and the new - the collar location. So if you are sending the dog and you yell a halt he should respond fine. As with anything the dog is learning new, I would scale back my expectations a bit and work out the kinks.
> 
> If your dog is already proficient in OB, and will respond to voices other than yours, then you could have someone standing _over there_ giving the commands and you just there to apply assistance. You hear "wait", you see if the dog will respond and if not then assist. You hear sit, you assist the dog to sit. You are not speaking but merely acting as the remote corrector. You could also be the Voice and have someone else be the assistor. You could probably do the same thing with the dog on a long line too.
> ...


Excellent post. The beep could also be used a a "cue" that a command is about to follow, that would use the "beep" as an advantage unless the dog had previous e-collar training that the beep served as a "cue" that a correction may follow.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> No Rick, I mean protecting you, me, and every other American by fighting in an environment that most people can't even imagine, for a cause that many people think is a waist of time. So we can sit on our couches and post trivial shit like this on the internet.
> I find it classless for you to mock what our warriors do with your comment here!


 
Mike,
Don't get offended.
I'm sure he has no idea what it is you do. And I'll admit, I wouldn't have a clue how your customers rig their radios. I'm still stuck using a Fox 40 with my dog, and that's thousands of year old technology.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Sarah Platts said:


> I think that depends on who your bad guys are and if they even have a radio on them at the time and know what channel you are using.


Exactly. With 121 channels on my cheap Cobra walkie talkies, thats not a threat at all. For those very serious, they can obviously take extreme measures to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

mike suttle said:


> This was your original question.........Has anybody been able to successfully train dogs to respond to commands via a walkie-talkie clipped to the collar?
> 
> My answer to you was yes, there have been groups who use this successfully.
> 
> Sorry if that was not the answer you were looking for. But you obviously don't need anyone else's opinions about dog training, so go ahead do your own thing Rick. I'll stop picking on you buddy!


No Mike, you threw in a political opinion and posted that 'yes' it exists but its an 'insult' to soldiers somehow. I have no idea how you came to that conclusion (I guess wanting to learn how to shoot like a sniper or swim like a navy seal is an insult also under the same retarded logic of yours) but if you don't have anything useful to contribute to the thread, find another one to pollute with your tomfoolery. That is all.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Ricky Mav said:


> Excellent post. The beep could also be used a a "cue" that a command is about to follow, that would use the "beep" as an advantage unless the dog had previous e-collar training that the beep served as a "cue" that a correction may follow.


Just remember that in certain situations that 'beep' could allow someone to target in on your dog.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Getting rough in here...the word tomfoolery was used! 8-[

SNAFU!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"I suggest you find another thread ... "
_



That's not how it works. 

We have PMs for choosing your participants.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Rick Scott said:


> No Mike, you threw in a political opinion and posted that 'yes' it exists but its an 'insult' to soldiers somehow. I have no idea how you came to that conclusion (I guess wanting to learn how to shoot like a sniper or swim like a navy seal is an insult also under the same retarded logic of yours) but if you don't have anything useful to contribute to the thread, find another one to pollute with your tomfoolery. That is all.


 No, Rick, I said yes it does exsist but the people using it are not in "Command Centers", they are in the weeds with their dogs.
You said they were "protecting a grow" (implying they were doing something pertaining to illegal narcotics)
I know you have no respect for yourself, I could care less if you have any respect for me, but you should damn sure have a little respect for our warriors using these dogs in the environment they use them in.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

mike suttle said:


> No, Rick, I said yes it does exsist but the people using it are not in "Command Centers", they are in the weeds with their dogs.
> You said they were "protecting a grow" (implying they were doing something pertaining to illegal narcotics)
> I know you have no respect for yourself, I could care less if you have any respect for me, but you should damn sure have a little respect for our warriors using these dogs in the environment they use them in.


Bye Mike, seriously. You are a tool.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Rick Scott said:


> Bye Mike, seriously. You are a tool.


Where are you located? I'd love to see your dogs work.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> What if the bad guys have walkie talkies and find your channel and command your own dogs against you?




I make my dogs wear tin foil hats for just that reason! Of course it's makes it hard for my signals to get through also. 
..............:-k.......Could it be *MY* tinfoil hat causing that? :-k


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Getting ready to throw a couple of buckets of water here...... Time to head to the neutral corner.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

mike suttle said:


> Where are you located? I'd love to see your dogs work.


Really not interested, Mike.

Any more suggestions on the proper use of walkie talkie communications with working dogs?

I'm about to run some more tests from my command center.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Bob Scott said:


> I make my dogs wear tin foil hats for just that reason! Of course it's makes it hard for my signals to get through also.
> ..............:-k.......Could it be *MY* tinfoil hat causing that? :-k


Interesting. Just tried this, however no matter what I do my dog will always knock the tin foil hat off.

Maybe Big Mike has some training tips on how to properly secure a tin foil hat on a working dog?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

have fun...video it and share..


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> have fun...video it and share..


I'm working on some videos, since everybody seems to want some of my dogs.

Problem is right now I'm conducting my training alone and its tough to actually take a video while performing a task.

So far I've had zero luck with the walkie-talkie tasks, but trying again in a few minutes.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Rick Scott said:


> I'm working on some videos, since everybody seems to want some of my dogs.
> 
> Problem is right now I'm conducting my training alone and its tough to actually take a video while performing a task.
> 
> So far I've had zero luck with the walkie-talkie tasks, but trying again in a few minutes.


not hard at all...just upload some footage from the dvr in the command center, from the outside cameras. 

if you cant do that, then just set video camera on a chair or fencepost pointed in general direction...

or even cooler would be to video youreself in the command center using the walkie talkies...


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Is your command center located in your parents basement? Also are you able to perform most of your duties in your underwear? Or do you actually have to suit up?


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rick, you gotta give us a little more background on your dogs to be able to help you out. Did you buy these dogs already trained or did you get them young and work them yourself with a trainers help? Also, if you can share what region or locality where you live, I bet there is someone close enough to stop by and help you out. Hell, if you live in southern california, I'll come out myself. 

C'mon buddy - help us help you!


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Also tell us how long you've been training dogs so we can assume your level of knowledge and provide the proper level of guidance. No need to insult your intelligence if you are already a master trainer.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> not hard at all...just upload some footage from the dvr in the command center, from the outside cameras.
> 
> if you cant do that, then just set video camera on a chair or fencepost pointed in general direction...
> 
> or even cooler would be to video youreself in the command center using the walkie talkies...


I could do that but it would lack proper cinematography.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Doug Wright 2 said:


> Also tell us how long you've been training dogs so we can assume your level of knowledge and provide the proper level of guidance. No need to insult your intelligence if you are already a master trainer.


I'm definitely not the dog whisperer, but I've been working with dogs the better part of my life. I'd say I'm quite comfortable with dogs and getting them to do what I want them to do.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

jamie lind said:


> Is your command center located in your parents basement? Also are you able to perform most of your duties in your underwear? Or do you actually have to suit up?


These pot shots are really unnecessary. Grow up.:roll:


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Doug Wright 2 said:


> Rick, you gotta give us a little more background on your dogs to be able to help you out. Did you buy these dogs already trained or did you get them young and work them yourself with a trainers help? Also, if you can share what region or locality where you live, I bet there is someone close enough to stop by and help you out. Hell, if you live in southern california, I'll come out myself.
> 
> C'mon buddy - help us help you!


I would definitely welcome the help and if I lived anywhere near California I would certainly take you up on that.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> Is your command center located in your parents basement? Also are you able to perform most of your duties in your underwear? Or do you actually have to suit up?


Sorry, I'm continuing to stir the pot, but this image came to mind ...


----------



## Ricky Mav (Jul 28, 2011)

Sarah Platts said:


> Just remember that in certain situations that 'beep' could allow someone to target in on your dog.


Excellent point, but I thought the the 'beep' was a part of the equipment that they are dealing with now.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

Anyhow, just to update. No real luck with the walkie-talkies. I gave it to my maid instead, at least put it to work.... Now I can radio for a refill on my cofee


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

Rick Scott said:


> Anyhow, just to update. No real luck with the walkie-talkies. I gave it to my maid instead, at least put it to work.... Now I can radio for a refill on my cofee


Sounds under utilized, wouldn't a sandwich make for better use.

By maid you mean mom, right?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Michael Joubert said:


> By maid you mean mom, right?


DUDE........I swear I think I just hurt myself laughing.


----------



## Rick Scott (May 19, 2013)

mike suttle said:


> DUDE........I swear I think I just hurt myself laughing.


I'm dying laughing also... :roll:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eeXUUlOPvI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Rick Scott said:


> Anyhow, just to update. No real luck with the walkie-talkies. I gave it to my maid instead, at least put it to work.... Now I can radio for a refill on my cofee


Maybe you gave up to soon????? Think how long it took you to learn to come when called.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Sarah Platts said:


> Maybe you gave up to soon????? Think how long it took you to learn to come when called.


*pokes at the comment with a long stick and a grin* Oh how I could abuse those few words and gutter them completely! :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eeXUUlOPvI&feature=youtu.be


:lol: :lol: I will never look at Wolowitz the same now!


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Rick Scott said:


> Anyhow, just to update. No real luck with the walkie-talkies. I gave it to my maid instead, at least put it to work.... Now I can radio for a refill on my cofee


So, you tried, what ...twice, to train your dog to respond to the walkie-talkie and then gave up? You ask for help but don't even give an idea as to what you're doing ...all I read was you got a set that clips onto your dog's collar well and beeps between transmissions. If you were really interested in training your dog to respond to the walkie-talkie perhaps you could give an idea of what you're trying to get your dog to do and how you're trying to get him/her to do it. Does the dog have a thorough understanding of the command you're giving? Have you generalized the command? Have you introduced commands given over the walkie-talkie in a familiar setting and set the dog up for success and conditioned him/her to respond to the walkie-talkie command the same as he/she responds to your commands?

It's hard to take you seriously, not only because of the content of your posts but also because you don't really seem to have a serious, logical approach to training.


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> So, you tried, what ...twice, to train your dog to respond to the walkie-talkie and then gave up? You ask for help but don't even give an idea as to what you're doing ...all I read was you got a set that clips onto your dog's collar well and beeps between transmissions. If you were really interested in training your dog to respond to the walkie-talkie perhaps you could give an idea of what you're trying to get your dog to do and how you're trying to get him/her to do it. Does the dog have a thorough understanding of the command you're giving? Have you generalized the command? Have you introduced commands given over the walkie-talkie in a familiar setting and set the dog up for success and conditioned him/her to respond to the walkie-talkie command the same as he/she responds to your commands?
> 
> It's hard to take you seriously, not only because of the content of your posts but also because you don't really seem to have a serious, logical approach to training.


Be nice to Jeff! lol This guy must be bored or some thing


----------

